# GRUB2 1.99 meldet Warnungen

## ConiKost

Moin,

ich habe heute von GRUB2 1.99_rc1 auf 1.99 geupdated.

Dabei habe ich feststellen müssen, GRUB2 wirft nun Warnungen bei der Installation in den Bootsektor raus.

Jemand eine Idee, was das bedeuten soll? Ich habe ein RAID5 aus 4 Festplatten mit 0.90 Metadata. Alle Festplatten sind komplett mit GPT partioniert.

Was genau will mir GRUB2 damit sagen? Scheinbar betrifft es auch nur die letze der 4 Festplatten..

Danke!

```
Disk /dev/sdd: 1465149168 sectors, 698.6 GiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): 8108F648-D6A6-42A5-96BE-90FF645B8261

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 1465149134

Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries

Total free space is 1793709 sectors (875.8 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048            4095   1024.0 KiB  EF02  BIOS boot partition

   2            4096           69631   32.0 MiB    FD00  Linux RAID

   3           69632          593919   256.0 MiB   FD00  Linux RAID

   4          593920      1422462975   678.0 GiB   FD00  Linux RAID

   5      1422462976      1432948735   5.0 GiB     FD00  Linux RAID

   6      1432948736      1435045887   1024.0 MiB  FD00  Linux RAID

   7      1435045888      1445531647   5.0 GiB     FD00  Linux RAID

   8      1445531648      1450774527   2.5 GiB     FD00  Linux RAID

   9      1450774528      1461260287   5.0 GiB     FD00  Linux RAID

  10      1461260288      1463357439   1024.0 MiB  FD00  Linux RAID

```

```
/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

Generating grub.cfg ...

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

Found linux image: /boot/kernel-3.0.3-gentoo

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos1).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos2).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos3).

/sbin/grub2-probe: Warnung: Discarding improperly nested partition (hd3,gpt10,msdos4).

Installation finished. No error reported.
```

----------

